# troublw with nokia 6230 and dku-2 cable



## steve100 (Feb 22, 2005)

hi all
i am trying to connect nokia 6230 to pc using dku-2 cable, i installed dku-2 drivers all ok and latest pc suite 6.41, plugged in usb and computer found new hardware and installed all drivers and told me it was ready to use. now when i go into phone selector in pc sync my phone comes up but in grey which according to their site means its not compatible but it was their site that told me it was. so it is seeing the phone but just wont let me connect, i am running windows xp with service pack 2 installed. any help or ideas would be appreciated
many thanks
steve


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Is it a genuine Nokia cable or aftermarket 3rd party? also check to see if any other software is using the com port that Nokia suite is using, Nokia suite will not share a port with other software.


----------



## steve100 (Feb 22, 2005)

it is a 3rd party dku-2 data lead and it uses usb on my computer to connect, maybe i need a nokia lead, do you think it is more than likely the lead rather than a prob with my computer.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

No I think it could just be that something else is trying to use the same com port......just a heads up here but it would have been cheaper to have purchased a bluetooth dongle and transfered your data with Nokia suite that way, as the 6230 suports bluetooth.
Check in device manager what com port the DKU-2 is using and make sure Nokia suite is looking at the same com port.


----------



## steve100 (Feb 22, 2005)

it is coming up as wireless communication devices in device manager as it connects via a usb port there is a nokia 6230 usb generic, n6230 usb modem at, n6230 usb obex, n6230 usb obex, n6230 usb obex, n6230 usb phone parent, all showin working properly, but still highlighted grey in phone selector and wont connect, will proberly get bluetooth dongle but heard you cant transfer everything that way, maybe heard wrong. any recommended ?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Have a look at some of the other posts relating to Nokia Suite in this section, I've made a few suggestions to others. Theres also a little program I have posted here to test cable connection. My advice is not to use Nokia suite anyway, I know its free but there are other more reliable programs out there which are much easier to use. 
Bluetooth itself does not have a limitation but the phone may not let you send large files via bluetooth because of memory restrictions. I use a card reader to upload all my movies/mp3's direct to the MMC card as this is by far the easy way.


----------



## steve100 (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks for all your help i borrowed a different dku-2 cable from a fiend and when i plugged it in it worked fist time so obviously a dodgy 3rd party cable.
these seem to cause all sorts of problems
many thanks
steve


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes a lot of these cables have entered the market, glad you got it sorted. Just need some stuff to upload now.


----------



## steve100 (Feb 22, 2005)

yes will have to start looking many thanks


----------



## keithrap (Apr 5, 2005)

I have had a similar problem outstanding since purchasing my 6230 12 mths ago. I am trying to connect my phone via the DKU-2 cable. I have recently upgraded my PC to Win XP SP2 and have downloaded the latest drivers/PC suite s/w from the Nokia website. I was careful to load driver s/w then suite onto PC, reboot then connect cable/phone. Keep getting the same problem where by Windows Installer recognises that a new device has been connected, goes away to find the driver, looks like it finds it by posting an installation complete pop-up, but then keeps cycling back to the searching for drivers screen. Have found several people experiencing the same problem on a number of Microsoft technical support sites, but no solution. Can you pls help?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

If the DKU-2 is not a Nokia genuine cable then you might have better luck with a prolific driver, try this one at this site. delete the Nokia drivers first, reboot then load it. 
wd_pl-2303hx_v20014v20026.zip

http://tech.prolific.com.tw/visitor/v_filebrw_result.asp

Edit: You could try this driver as well.

http://www.ositech.com/ftp/Drivers/USB_2KXP1501CD.EXE


----------



## Graham101 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have just had a similar problem with new purchase of 6230. Solved by installing pc suite 6.5.10 from nokia.com. Neither the version available from nokia-asia.com nor that which came in the box would work. Now I have another problem: the phone is not picking up recurring monthly meetings from outlook. Any suggestions on how to fix it?


----------



## keithrap (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks. will take at look at 6.5.10.


----------

